# Vita hacked?



## ken28 (Jan 7, 2012)

Nabnab aka Silow claims that he hacked the Vita.

He said that he wont say how he did it until the vita is out in eu /us



> I'm sorry, but where is the Hello World? Your Vita seems to be off and doing nothing.
> 
> and it would of been nice if you showed the actual system files.
> 
> ...


if the video isnt allowed plaese delete it

Source (german)


----------



## raulpica (Jan 7, 2012)

Awesome, too bad he doesn't show an actual Hello World, though.


----------



## ken28 (Jan 7, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Awesome, too bad he doesn't show an actual Hello World, though.


in the first 3 seconds he shows the script


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 7, 2012)

LOL.
Sony.......

I tought they learned from the PS3 and PSP fiasco..


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 7, 2012)

Key word = "claims"


----------



## SifJar (Jan 7, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Awesome, too bad he doesn't show an actual Hello World, though.


He does. Right at the start. It's on the PC screen - apparently the Vita sends the "Hello world!" message to the computer. Seems like some sort of SSH type thing, where something is running on the Vita, but not actually using most of its hardware (e.g. screen etc.), and so getting input from PC and sending output to PC.

EDIT: My initial analysis was inaccurate. See my post here for more info: http://gbatemp.net/topic/317949-vita-is-hacked/page__view__findpost__p__4052352


----------



## raulpica (Jan 7, 2012)

SifJar said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome, too bad he doesn't show an actual Hello World, though.
> ...


Oh, you're right. I guess now it's only a matter of time before he can use the Vita display directly, then.


----------



## ken28 (Jan 7, 2012)

he as releasead a few files.
If someone can test it here you can find them
http://monkeydesk.at...5436/#post37181
(if not allowed to post this please delete it)
Here the orginal thread http://www.ps3news.com/forums/psp-ps-vita-news/ps-vita-1-50-firmware-update-content-manager-assistant-out-121895.html he posted it in the later pages


----------



## mjax (Jan 7, 2012)

Excellent news!

inb4 FRONT PAGE


----------



## xist (Jan 7, 2012)

Accessing the USB debug mode and printing Hello World seems a world away from Hacking a console to me....


----------



## Valwin (Jan 7, 2012)

This is great


----------



## ken28 (Jan 7, 2012)

xist said:


> Accessing the USB debug mode and printing Hello World seems a world away from Hacking a console to me....


but he must have have run something on the vita which isnt clearly from sony because the vita doesnt react to the power switch.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 7, 2012)

The files are against the rules to post but seeing the Vita hacked made me smile, it's so funny to see Sony failing even though I'm not going to hack my Vita unless I get a second one.


----------



## prowler (Jan 7, 2012)

Hop2089 said:


> The files are against the rules to post


The files in this thread are just python scripts (shown in the YouTube video) unless you're talking about something else


----------



## raybattousai (Jan 7, 2012)

Does a still image pasted in to the beginning of the video really count as a "Hello World"? Why couldn't he record himself doing it? Seems like bullshit to me.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 7, 2012)

Don't believe it, way too soon. And if it is, might as well stop the production of just about all Vita games, piracy in this stage will kill the platform.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 7, 2012)

On Topic, I wouldn't think this as hacking the console just yet...we don't know whether or not we have full access to the system, so for now let's just call this an exploit.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 7, 2012)

I had a look at the source of the python script used at the start of the video (the hello world) - it's not what it seems. it finds if there is a Vita connected, and if so sends the "Hello PS Vita" string to the vita, but instead of having any code running on the vita to respond, it then just prints "hello world" and says it received it, which is not true. There is no actual code running on the Vita. The USB debug mode stuff could be legit, he hasn't posted that yet. He posted the hello world python script here: http://www.ps3news.c...-121895-12.html

EDIT: Note that this isn't to say that the whole thing is rubbish - the script does dump out some info from the Vita.


----------



## ken28 (Jan 7, 2012)

i think i read somehow that he claims that it is even posibly to move system files


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 7, 2012)

Wow, that was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I wonder, how long before ROMS start to flow, if that is the case then sign me up, else, I would probably wait until the end of the year to get one.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 7, 2012)

@[member='Valwin'] Oops. Well sorry, was meant as more of a joke then an attack...Oh well!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 7, 2012)

what makes this thread even more awesome is its title. short and deadly.
And i dont understand how the most pirated system's successor is still not hacked? has nintendo... won? and sony lost... again?

software update imminent


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 7, 2012)

sony does it again it's no wonder they steal everything cos all their stuff sux!


----------



## SifJar (Jan 7, 2012)

@[member='shakirmoledina'] The title may be short, but it is also inaccurate.

Some dude has written a python script to dump some info about a connected USB device (which in that case happens to be a PS Vita). He also found how to access the USB debug mode. He still can't actually _run_ any code on the console. The Vita will only be "hacked" when custom, unsigned code is running on it.


----------



## duffmmann (Jan 7, 2012)

If this is true, then its pretty great irony of Sony creating those expensive as hell memory cards to fight attempts at piracy while Nintendo allows the 3DS to use SD cards, and the 3DS (in 3DS mode) still hasn't been hacked and been out much much longer.


----------



## beenii (Jan 7, 2012)

pirating games on the go with a 3G-model. (would be the only reason for me to get the 3G one  ).


----------



## SifJar (Jan 7, 2012)

duffmmann said:


> If this is true, then its pretty great irony of Sony creating those expensive as hell memory cards to fight attempts at piracy while Nintendo allows the 3DS to use SD cards, and the 3DS (in 3DS mode) still hasn't been hacked and been out much much longer.


You people need to learn to read. This *is* true from the evidence I have seen, but it means nothing. The title is overselling it. It's not "hacked", and it's definitely no where near the stage of piracy, all it is is a bit more information being discovered about the Vita.


----------



## emigre (Jan 7, 2012)

Isn't this the sixth time the Vita has been hacked now?


----------



## ken28 (Jan 7, 2012)

SifJar said:


> duffmmann said:
> 
> 
> > If this is true, then its pretty great irony of Sony creating those expensive as hell memory cards to fight attempts at piracy while Nintendo allows the 3DS to use SD cards, and the 3DS (in 3DS mode) still hasn't been hacked and been out much much longer.
> ...


i would change the title if i could.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 7, 2012)

ken28 said:


> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> > duffmmann said:
> ...


I have reported the thread to recommend a title change.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 7, 2012)

even if it isn't hacked this is the 1st step so the vita is pretty much hacked or it will be very soon


----------



## SifJar (Jan 7, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> even if it isn't hacked this is the 1st step so the vita is pretty much hacked or it will be very soon


No. You seem to have no idea what this means. The script posted, with minor modification, would work with virtually ANY USB device in existence. It ONLY prints some USB information about the Vita, which is not hugely useful, and sends a string the Vita, which does absolutely nothing.

USB debug mode may in theory be more useful, but you can be pretty sure that even in that mode, any code you try to run would have to be *signed* by Sony. So it's just another mode that can be accessed and not have custom code run in.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 7, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> even if it isn't hacked this is the 1st step so the vita is pretty much hacked or it will be very soon


That's like saying the first step towards taking over a country is memorizing how to pronounce it's name.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 7, 2012)

we'll continue this discussion in a month or less that's how liong i predict the hack will be complete


----------



## duffmmann (Jan 7, 2012)

SifJar said:


> duffmmann said:
> 
> 
> > If this is true, then its pretty great irony of Sony creating those expensive as hell memory cards to fight attempts at piracy while Nintendo allows the 3DS to use SD cards, and the 3DS (in 3DS mode) still hasn't been hacked and been out much much longer.
> ...



Yes, I'm aware that its not really at a point where anything can be done.  But if something like this is already happening, then well I think it doesn't bode well for the Vita's future in terms of hacking.  This video makes me feel that its much more likely we'll see (native) homebrew and the like appear on the vita before the 3DS.  I do understand its not really hacked, but this is certainly a stepping stone.  So I totally stand by my initial statement.


----------



## mjax (Jan 7, 2012)

"*Update:* Der USB Debug Mode erlaubt uns den Vollzugrif auf die Vita und die Memory Card"

Can anyone translate that please? Google doesn't translate it properly.

"*Update:* The USB Debug mode allows us to Vollzugrif on the CV and the memory card"


----------



## ken28 (Jan 7, 2012)

mjax said:


> "*Update:* Der USB Debug Mode erlaubt uns den Vollzugrif auf die Vita und die Memory Card"
> 
> Can anyone translate that please? Google doesn't translate it properly.
> 
> "*Update:* The USB Debug mode allows us to Vollzugrif on the CV and the memory card"


The usb Debug mode allows us full access to the memory card and the Vita itself


----------



## mjax (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks Ken I like _Vollzugrif_ on my devices!


----------



## beenii (Jan 7, 2012)

mjax said:


> "*Update:* Der USB Debug Mode erlaubt uns den Vollzugrif auf die Vita und die Memory Card"
> 
> *edit: the usb debug mode gives us complete access to the VITA and the memory card*
> 
> ...


----------



## prowler (Jan 7, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> we'll continue this discussion in a month or less that's how liong i predict the hack will be complete


I *LOVE LOVE LOVE* how when you're basically _losing_ in a discussion or post troll comments and people out you, you post this picture, say END OF LINE or other random bullcrap because you just can't think of anything to say.

If you can't reply or backup stuff you say, DON'T POST IT.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 7, 2012)

That's a Tron refference, he's saying much more than just End of Line.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 7, 2012)

suprgamr232 said:


> On Topic, I wouldn't think this as hacking the console just yet...we don't know whether or not we have full access to the system, so for now let's just call this an exploit.


SudokuHax was an exploit.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 7, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > On Topic, I wouldn't think this as hacking the console just yet...we don't know whether or not we have full access to the system, so for now let's just call this an exploit.
> ...


Exploits are a type of hacks.


----------



## Fishaman P (Jan 7, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > suprgamr232 said:
> ...


Exploits _enable_ hacks.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 7, 2012)

Fishaman P said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Pingouin7 said:
> ...


Nnnope, these are all hacks in themselves. They enable unsigned code to be ran. Huge difference.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 7, 2012)

An exploit is a type of hack.

You know, like how you can cut somebody's hand off and use it to pass a biometric scanner... or trick them into doing it for yout themselves.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 7, 2012)

Seeing that an Exploit is a specifically modified save file/system file/whatever which has the purpose of launching code or bypassing certain security measures, it's a hack in my book, and that's that. People can agree or disagree, at the end of the day it's a matter of nomenclature.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm more interested in the retro emulation side of Vita than its games, so that's the only reason i could care for a hack. PS2, GC emulation in your hands. 

Anyways it might be while before that happens.


----------



## zanfire (Jan 7, 2012)

heartgold said:


> I'm more interested in the retro emulation side of Vita than its games, so that's the only reason i could care for a hack. PS2, GC emulation in your hands.
> 
> Anyways it might be while before that happens.



good lord id love ps2 emu ...one that works really well. I never got to play some of the great RPGs on the system, particularly some of the very hard to find (or stupidly over priced) SMT games. Even though i know id pirate some vita games (50$ for some games can be a bit much when your a full time collage student) PS2 emu would be a top of the list for me.

btw how big are games like uncharted digitally?


----------



## prowler (Jan 7, 2012)

zanfire said:


> btw how big are games like uncharted digitally?


Uncharted is 2.77GB.
Smallest game is Ridge Racer at 561MB
Largest game is Blazblue Continuum Shift II Plus at 3.18GB


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 7, 2012)

To be perfectly honest, the most interesting part of this video is the clear presence of a driver for the Vita as a standard USB device. I'd hate it if I had to use the manager for every transfer - Foxi likes his Explorer much better than MediaGo or any other kind of bloatware.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 7, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> To be perfectly honest, the most interesting part of this video is the clear presence of a driver for the Vita as a standard USB device. I'd hate it if I had to use the manager for every transfer - Foxi likes his Explorer much better than MediaGo or any other kind of bloatware.


There is no driver there...all you can see is a program that displays information on the connect USB device. Nabnab is however *working* on a driver for the Vita (cross-platform). A driver though, is not necessarily going to do what you are talking about. Many devices have drivers (all non-plug'n'play USB devices in fact), only a few show up in Explorer. Having said this, nabnab also mentioned he wants to mount the memory card (i.e. make it accessible like a removable disk), and presumably his driver will incorporate that provided he can manage it.

EDIT: Also, quote from nabnab over at ps3news.com:



> USB Debug mode allow more than we expect but it's pretty unstable for now
> Every person who have a PS Vita can do it and without anything else than a PS Vita and computer



source


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 7, 2012)

SifJar said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > To be perfectly honest, the most interesting part of this video is the clear presence of a driver for the Vita as a standard USB device. I'd hate it if I had to use the manager for every transfer - Foxi likes his Explorer much better than MediaGo or any other kind of bloatware.
> ...


That would be absolute poetry, thanks for the info.


----------



## Langin (Jan 7, 2012)

I can't believe it for now. 

Just go and party all, if it is hacked that would be nice for us. If not good as well! 

I know it will eventually happen. ;D


----------



## zanfire (Jan 7, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> zanfire said:
> 
> 
> > btw how big are games like uncharted digitally?
> ...



wow, a 2d fighting game is bigger then the voiced cinematic uncharted O.o; almost hard to believe.


----------



## prowler (Jan 7, 2012)

zanfire said:


> wow, a 2d fighting game is bigger then the voiced cinematic uncharted O.o; almost hard to believe.


It's has a visual novel aspect to it too and from what I've heard, it's quite long.

Gotta have those HQ sprite boobs and voices.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2012)

There are gonna be sceptics, but the guy who did it- good on you Nab


----------



## PyroSpark (Jan 7, 2012)

If piracy starts early on the Vita, I will certainly buy it. 

/horribleperson


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jan 7, 2012)

PyroSpark said:


> If piracy starts early on the Vita, I will certainly buy it.
> 
> /horribleperson


does agreeing with you make me a horrible person too?


----------



## Satangel (Jan 7, 2012)

PyroSpark said:


> If piracy starts early on the Vita, I will certainly buy it.
> 
> /horribleperson


If piracy starts this early though, Sony might as well cancel all future gameplans for the PSV, they'll hardly make the deserved profit with them.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 7, 2012)

Satangel said:


> PyroSpark said:
> 
> 
> > If piracy starts early on the Vita, I will certainly buy it.
> ...


Nope, they have to at least make up for the costs they took while developing the system. How much do you thing 3-4 years of non-stop R&D and then tons upon tons of production costs ammount to? I'll tell you - alot. Even if the Vita was cracked open starting tomorrow morning, they would carry on making games. Pirates are but a fraction of users, and an insignificant speck of dust as far as consoles are concerned, since being technologically-inclined or "having connections with people who do" is a rarity nowadays.


----------



## ken28 (Jan 7, 2012)

Satangel said:


> PyroSpark said:
> 
> 
> > If piracy starts early on the Vita, I will certainly buy it.
> ...


strange how many pc games are sold even taught its easy to crack ....


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 7, 2012)

Piracy will sell the game system, but developers will not appreciate it. 3rd party groups may back out early.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 7, 2012)

ken28 said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > PyroSpark said:
> ...


With PC it's different because you don't need any additional software or hardware to play a pirated game - even a 5-year old can download a torrent and play it. Here, it actually DOES affect the sales.

Consoles require hacking or modding, and not everyone can actually "do" that properly, thus the influence is miniscule.



DiscostewSM said:


> Piracy will sell the game system, but developers will not appreciate it. 3rd party groups may back out early.


I hate this argument. Provided that the system is hacked - what will they back out into? The PC Scene obliterates any AP in minutes after the release, all home consoles as of today are hacked, the 3DS is going to inevitably get hacked and there is literally no alternative. What will they do? Starve? They have to program sh*t to make a living - nothing will happen.


----------



## ken28 (Jan 7, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> Piracy will sell the game system, but developers will not appreciate it. 3rd party groups may back out early.


how comes that the ds games sold so well?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 7, 2012)

ken28 said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > Piracy will sell the game system, but developers will not appreciate it. 3rd party groups may back out early.
> ...


Because even pirates eventually buy a game or two.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 7, 2012)

ken28 said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > Piracy will sell the game system, but developers will not appreciate it. 3rd party groups may back out early.
> ...


Pokemon, 'nuff said.


Foxi4 said:


> ken28 said:
> 
> 
> > Satangel said:
> ...


You can't pretend piracy was small on the DS and the PSP, it was also very easy on either platforms and it sure as hell hurt a lot of sales. Some third-party games would have sold a lot more if it weren't for piracy, that's undeniable.
On the PC the impact is very noticeable in multiplatform games, PC gamers always get the crappy console ports, sometimes even the menu's say 'Press A to continue', that's just crazy. Not to mention engines who are underpowered because they were made for consoles


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 7, 2012)

Satangel said:


> You can't pretend piracy was small on the DS and the PSP, it was also very easy on either platforms and it sure as hell hurt a lot of sales. Some third-party games would have sold a lot more if it weren't for piracy, that's undeniable.
> On the PC the impact is very noticeable in multiplatform games, PC gamers always get the crappy console ports, sometimes even the menu's say 'Press A to continue', that's just crazy. Not to mention engines who are underpowered because they were made for consoles


I don't have to pretend, I know it wasn't a huge issue.

On the DS it all started with SLOT-2 flashcarts and a PassMe device, basically. Piracy was such a pain in the ass and was SO expensive that most people didn't even know where to begin.

As far as PSP piracy is concerned, it only became "easy for the n00bz" and "not requiring any additional tools" with the release of PRO Installer and PRO Updater - both of which are incredibly recent tools.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 7, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > You can't pretend piracy was small on the DS and the PSP, it was also very easy on either platforms and it sure as hell hurt a lot of sales. Some third-party games would have sold a lot more if it weren't for piracy, that's undeniable.
> ...


About 6 months after the DS Lite release I bought my R4DS, from that point it was as easy as could be.... Just connect microSD, put .nds file in the correct folder, disconnect microSD, plug in microSD in R4DS and done. No extra hardware, no patching of the roms, nothing. I paid around 60 euros back then for an R4DS + 4GB microSD, now you can basically get that for 10 euros.

PSP was even worse from what I heard, maybe not that simple but the piracy numbers were worse on that platform, that's what GBAtemp always said. I only have my PSP since 2011 so can't comment personally, it's just as easy as with the R4DS though, don't know how hard it was 4 years ago.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 7, 2012)

On the PSP it usually required a Pandora battery which you had to craft yourself or purchase and a Magic Memory Stick. That, and the prices of large capacity memory sticks were warding less experienced pirates away for quite some time, since not all PSP's were Pandora-Ready and the field was not developing particularily fast, but yes, it was sort of a plague, just not as extensive as people believe it was.

As for the DS, the R4 was basically the first user-friendly solution, yes. Anything before that and it's likely a typical end-user would shoot his/her brains out in frustration.


----------



## xist (Jan 7, 2012)

Satangel said:


> PSP was even worse from what I heard, maybe not that simple but the piracy numbers were worse on that platform, that's what GBAtemp always said.



This is so, so wrong....the DS has been, and always will be far easier for the "hacking" novice to exploit. When the PSP was first "hacked" there was a level of hoop jumping required that would easily confound the casual user.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 7, 2012)

Honestly, look at PC piracy. You literally just download the game, install it, crack it, and there ya go. Sometimes there's some hoops to jump through with this and that but generally it's easy, especially for single player games that have no multiplayer to worry about (such as Skyrim or Deus Ex). Yet both Skyrim and Deus Ex sold a lot on the PC this year, hell it's even credited towards doubling Steam's profits again.

Piracy doesn't hurt a console as much as people believe. Some games get the shit end of the stick now and then when it comes to piracy but generally it's not a big issue. It happens but it certainly doesn't sell consoles or kill them.


----------



## prowler (Jan 7, 2012)

Satangel said:


> PSP was even worse from what I heard, maybe not that simple but the piracy numbers were worse on that platform, that's what GBAtemp always said. I only have my PSP since 2011 so can't comment personally, it's just as easy as with the R4DS though, don't know how hard it was 4 years ago.


Piracy is a lot worse on PSP (in the west, everything is fine in Japan) but publishers such as Atlus, XSEED, NIS, etc know exactly how to get profit off the games they sell, so it's all good.


----------



## xist (Jan 7, 2012)

Although admittedly part of the reason for the penetration of the Playstation and Playstation 2 was the ease of piracy.

Anyone who blames the Dreamcast's demise on piracy is also sadly misinformed...


----------



## raulpica (Jan 7, 2012)

Screw Vita games (after all nothing interests me much), I want EMULATORS 

Perfect N64 emulation on the go, baby!   (and Amiga, CPS3, Model3, PSX [even if the PSP already did it... a dual nub is useful], DOS, FM-Towns and many other demanding platforms...)

The possibilities are endless. The perfect emulating machine. Oh gawd. I want one now. (but only if it's hacked )


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 7, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Screw Vita games (after all nothing interests me much), I want EMULATORS
> 
> Perfect Saturn emulation on the go, baby!   (and Amiga, CPS3, Model3, PSX [even if the PSP already did it... a dual nub is useful], maybe Dreamcast and DOS)



Fix'd.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 7, 2012)

I should have said "piracy early on", as if it was later in the game like Satangel said when it was easy to pirate on the DS, it wouldn't be as much of an issue.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 7, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > Screw Vita games (after all nothing interests me much), I want EMULATORS
> ...



Oh yeah, that too. Wait, are Saturn emulators for PC at a decent stage, then? Awesome! *runs to test them*

And maybe... even... even... DREAMCAST


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 7, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > raulpica said:
> ...


SSF is close to 99% Compatibility and runs at native framerate - best Saturn emu out there. And seeing that people attempted to run nullDC on the PSP, the Vita WILL have a Dreamcast emulator.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 7, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


Can you recommend me any titles why I should ever try a Saturn emulator? I've already got plenty of reasons to play N64 (actually playing through SM64 on PJ64 right now!), that on a PSV would definitely be interesting! I guess a DS emulator is even possible too.....


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 7, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Can you recommend me any titles why I should ever try a Saturn emulator? I've already got plenty of reasons to play N64 (actually playing through SM64 on PJ64 right now!), that on a PSV would definitely be interesting! I guess a DS emulator is even possible too.....


Sure, no problemo:
D (if you like that sort of thing)
Panzer Dragoon series
Burning Rangers
Nights Into Dreams
Sonic Jam
Sonic 3D Blast
Policenauts
Mech Warrior 2
Powerslave/Exhumed
Earthworm Jim 2
A galore of Megaman X games
Radiant Silvergun and other Shump's
ALOT of 2D fighting games
Virtua Fighter 2
Dead or Alive
Last Bronx
Guardian Heroes
Grandia
Shining Force 2
Warcraft 2
Sonic R
Magic Carpet
Virtua Cop series
House of the Dead
Battlearena: Toshiden games
King of Fighters games
Worms
Discworld 1 and 2
Enemy Zero
LOTS.



Edit: Added a few more, but it's really best to just look through an ISO list yourself and check what's worth buying/downlolding.
Edit 2: Slight mistake on my part, D2 was on the Dreamcast. I was thinking of Enemy Zero, which was now added to the list.


----------



## junn (Jan 7, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> zanfire said:
> 
> 
> > btw how big are games like uncharted digitally?
> ...


the smallest and cheapest Ps vita game i've seen in JPSN is the AR Combat DigiQ by
Konami at 220mb for ¥500, also the same size as the demo version.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey, piracy is_ one _way to sell systems. Maybe Vita'll sell more if this is true.

Sad, but true.


----------



## Youkai (Jan 7, 2012)

Well for me it might be a reason to buy ... 
told myself not to buy a Vita cuz i wasn't really that happy with the PSP and never liked Playstation at all but if it would be hacked and i could try out all games without having to pay for shit games i would get the console maybe.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 7, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Can you recommend me any titles why I should ever try a Saturn emulator? I've already got plenty of reasons to play N64 (actually playing through SM64 on PJ64 right now!), that on a PSV would definitely be interesting! I guess a DS emulator is even possible too.....
> ...


I've bookmarked this list for future references


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 7, 2012)

Funnily enough, I didn't have the pleasure to actually *play* some of those titles, I did see them in action though and just *know* they're awesome. My PC isn't exactly the powerhorse and Saturn emulation on today's consoles is quite hit-and-miss in nature, thus I'm excited for the next generation. In fact, I was planning to buy a modded Saturn not so long ago. There are literally so many games that interest me for it that it totally justifies the purchase, especially when you find a good deal. Same with the Dreamcast, really, but that's already hooked up in my room.


----------



## xist (Jan 7, 2012)

When recommendations for classic systems are required there's one place to go... to Racketboy!

http://www.racketboy.com/retro/games-that-defined-sega-saturn

http://www.racketboy.com/retro/best-undiscovered-sega-saturn-games


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 8, 2012)

Sony can never make their hardware good enough to not be hacked insanely fast >.


----------



## Santee (Jan 8, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Don't believe it, way too soon. And if it is, might as well stop the production of just about all Vita games, piracy in this stage will kill the platform.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 8, 2012)

When I bought got my DS lite I didn't even know anything about these flashcarts such as the R4 and such.  Was only 11 at the time so I guess that's why I didn't know what it was.  I bought loads of games for the DS.  Then the next year I found out about flashcarts like in mid 2008(was 12 already).  The way I found about of them was actually when I saw some guy watching videos on the DS(I typed in Kingdom Hearts DS on YouTube, and some guy was playing the KH 2 on the DS), and everyone wrote on the comments that he was just playing a video of the game on a R4.  Then I found out about it, during that time I already had a PSP with CFW and was pirating loads of games.  Aww I remember those days when I used to hack peoples PSP's in school(made a Pandora Battery with my PSP since it was already hacked) for $20 a pop, made a ton of money like that.   I just wasn't able to buy a R4 online because my Dad didn't like paying online,  then 4 months later in late 2008 my Dad finally bought me one for $30...  It was awesome.  3 months later I joined this website!  So for me it was much easier to "hack" a  PSP then the DS. 

Now I go to the mall, and see tons of little kids walking around with a DS and a flashcart...


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 8, 2012)

gokujr1000 said:


> Sony can never make their hardware good enough to not be hacked insanely fast >.<


Thats exactly why it took the PS3 so long to get hacked, and you still can't hack one now if the firmware is higher then 3.55.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 8, 2012)

LOL I have met very few people who have hacked their PSP or use flashcarts.


----------



## Snailface (Jan 8, 2012)

Jakob95 said:


> gokujr1000 said:
> 
> 
> > Sony can never make their hardware good enough to not be hacked insanely fast >.<
> ...


3.56+ can still be downgraded via hardware mods, but its still an inconvenience and risk most people don't want.


----------



## TyRaNtM (Jan 8, 2012)

Piracy killed PSP in USA, in Europe too, but a bit less.
In Japan almost killed, except when MH appeared there, that was the only thing that saved PSP.
Piracy helps to sell hardware, but decrease drastically the software. And with less software to sell, less new games will launch in the console.

In DS case, piracy doesn't damage too much, because it have a lot of hardware sell before and a lot of games too.
Well, also that "R4 block" from Nintendo also helps a bit to sell more software.


----------



## ken28 (Jan 8, 2012)

Jakob95 said:


> gokujr1000 said:
> 
> 
> > Sony can never make their hardware good enough to not be hacked insanely fast >.<
> ...


it wasnt hacked because the real hacker were happy with other os


----------



## prowler (Jan 8, 2012)

Jakob95 said:


> Thats exactly why it took the PS3 so long to get hacked


Doubt it.
Once Other OS got removed and the whole thing started up, it was hacked quite fast/easily.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 8, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats exactly why it took the PS3 so long to get hacked
> ...


...because some chinese thief stole the factory key and started re-distributing it. Which boosted the hacking scene by about 150%.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 8, 2012)

Real? Doubt it. Plus, this could be in regular PSP mode???


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 8, 2012)

If the Vita is hacked before the 3DS* I WILL BE LIVID*.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> If the Vita is hacked before the 3DS* I WILL BE LIVID*.


Why would you mind? It doesn't affect you in any way.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 8, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> > If the Vita is hacked before the 3DS* I WILL BE LIVID*.
> ...



Don't know, really. Just wanted to say that.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Thesolcity said:
> ...


*Pets your head* It's okay to vent emotions from time to time. You are excused from class.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 8, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...



pffffft.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh c'mon, a little lovin' ! I wake up, find out that 8-10 posts of mine were deleted overnight, I need to infest this forum with some more, particularily useless ones. Bare with me.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 8, 2012)

Don't mods consider that spam now? Just join in one of the 3DS hack threads, they go all night before being closed.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 8, 2012)

I suppose so, I suppose so. Besides, I'm not spamming left and right - I call it artistic chaos in posting.

Back to the subject though, I find it *doubtful* that it's in the PSP Emulation mode as one of the posts here tries to suggest, mainly because there is absolutely no reason as to why the PSP mode would even have the USB turned on as a feature (maybe except a video feed, but that doesn't equal Input/Output, just Output).


----------



## SifJar (Jan 8, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:


> Real? Doubt it. Plus, this could be in regular PSP mode???


It *IS* real. Does no one read before posting? And no, it couldn't be in PSP mode - pretty sure Vita won't connect over USB in PSP mode. But like I said before, despite it being real, the Vita is not "hacked". This is just a bit of investigation that has been ongoing.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 8, 2012)

SifJar said:


> NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:
> 
> 
> > Real? Doubt it. Plus, this could be in regular PSP mode???
> ...


Not 8 pages!  But anyway I highly doubt it's hacked in any way or form.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 8, 2012)

Well shit, that chink in the armor was quick.


----------



## Redhorse (Jan 8, 2012)

I have nothing to ad to the Vita hacked thing but  the experience of the topic creator was pretty much the same as mine. Although I did have a psp but never felt the need to hack it. I had bought games (ds) for years before finding out about flash and still very few people around me have it. Also, because of my conscience I still try and buy every game I play and keep. I now collect the actual games, cover art and inctructions when I can find them for under $8. USD. You would be amazed what I have gotten for that little. I try to buy the best ones new to send a financial sign to the creators of great games that thier product is wanted otherwise we risk the best games not making it over here (US) or being made at all. Let's not throw out the baby with the bath water so to speak.

I have most of them (more than 150+) and will get all as money permits, in the hopes the collection will be worth something later. However, since I always bought second hand, little if any of those sales benifitted the actualy game creators. With few exceptions, (there are quite a few I will specifically buy new). 

I firmly believe that second hand sales of games do far more damage than piracy ever could, I will stop getting them by DL when Nintendo or Sony finally does something about those pre owned sales first. Not that I want to see pre-owned sales stop but to whine about the lesser losses (piracy) while ignoring the larger ones (pre-owned sales) is nothing short of free publicity and nothing more.  To whine about piracy without doing something about pre-owned sales does not even make logical sense. I have learned never to put any thing past any large corporation when it comes to free publicity and building a brand name.

I once worked for EB games aka Gamestop and many of those games get sold dozens of times over before not being brought back for trade in. The more popular ones like polkemon GBA got resold almost a hundred times over according to thier resales charts. So basically I use my card so I donlt have to bring all my cards with me to play a game I suddenly get a hankering to play. I also collect the instructions and cover artwork, which is another reason I try and buy each game. I never trade in games for credits and so forth. When you compare the hundreds of times ONE game gets resold to the COMPARATIVE piracy, there really is little to compare. (IMO)

enough from me...


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 8, 2012)

tl;dr He's still a pirate.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 8, 2012)

syfyTy said:


> -snip-
> *enough from me...*


Yes, certainly.

Never thought of it that way, but I suppose it does do alot of damage...
(BTW, you do know Nintendo is actually doing something by removing the option to delete saves in some games)


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 8, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:


> syfyTy said:
> 
> 
> > -snip-
> ...



You mean fucking over the consumer with MORE drm? Yea, they're doing that all right.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 8, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:
> 
> 
> > syfyTy said:
> ...


Doing it really well actually.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 8, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:


> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> > NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:
> ...



Seems to only be certain devs/companies behind the devs doing it, not Nintendo specifically which is why that "feature" isn't standard.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 8, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:
> 
> 
> > Thesolcity said:
> ...


Yes, but some of those games that have it are pretty good by reputable developers.


----------

